# Results of April 2019 Power PE Survey



## justin-hawaii (May 23, 2019)

Please see the link below on the results of the April 2019 Power PE Survey.

https://www.engproguides.com/power-pe-survey.html

My biggest takeaways.

1.  This exam has a higher cut score than the October 2018.  58 as opposed to 51.  

2.  This exam was geared towards electrical engineers with more experience.  

3.  The number of study hours is increasing.  More people passed with less study hours in October 2018.  In this exam, more people passed with more study hours.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 23, 2019)

Why did you mark things out in red?


----------



## Saul Good (May 23, 2019)

I have a hard time believing the cut score was that high.  Especially since the pass rate was still very low compared to other exams.  That means someone got over a 70% and still failed.  I could see the cut score being that high if say the pass rate was in the 80% range.  Idk I just can’t believe it would be that high.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 24, 2019)

I gotta say, that was printed in an awful format. Data is cut off and you can't see some of the data labels.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 24, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Why did you mark things out in red?


Based on zooming in and trying really hard to read it, the answers seem to be too specific about the exam


----------



## roy167 (May 24, 2019)

justin-hawaii said:


> 1.  This exam has a higher cut score than the October 2018.  58 as opposed to 51.
> 
> 3.  The number of study hours is increasing.


Pass you exam before they tighten the screw! Once you get your license, everyone is at Par. There may be a thing in place to limit the licenses to keep the prestige intact. If a lot of engineers have a license then license will lose the value and thrill.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (May 24, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> I have a hard time believing the cut score was that high.  Especially since the pass rate was still very low compared to other exams.  That means someone got over a 70% and still failed.  I could see the cut score being that high if say the pass rate was in the 80% range.  Idk I just can’t believe it would be that high.


Agree, no matter what they wouldn't raise the cut score above 56. Justin's data is based on what examines record on their feedback. Maybe some douche played with it.


----------



## amk78 (May 24, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> I have a hard time believing the cut score was that high.  Especially since the pass rate was still very low compared to other exams.  That means someone got over a 70% and still failed.  I could see the cut score being that high if say the pass rate was in the 80% range.  Idk I just can’t believe it would be that high.


Someone in our office failed the Power exam with a 58! So the cut score is probably closing in on 60 this time around, which isn't hard to believe. Apparently there were failures of 60 out of 80 in April and October 2017 exams, so the cut score being that high is not unprecedented.


----------



## Saul Good (May 24, 2019)

I got a 49 and I know I was probably only 2 or 3 away from passing at most.  You are more than welcome to post their diagnostic reports but I am calling BS on the 58 failing.  Maybe you miss heard him and he said 48.  Or maybe he didn’t count correctly.


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 24, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Why did you mark things out in red?


I am overly fearful of posting any information that could be construed as sharing actual exam content.


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 24, 2019)

My feeling on the cut score is that it is much lower than what was shared.  Without a diagnostic report to confirm, it is hard to tell. But I'm just posting the results of the survey and everyone can make their own conclusions. 

I have been helping people study who did not pass and I have looked at their diagnostic. The highest fail score of the 5 I've seen is 49 out of 80.


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 24, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I gotta say, that was printed in an awful format. Data is cut off and you can't see some of the data labels.


I concur. I definitely rushed to make that webpage. I'll go back later on and translate the information to a table.


----------

